# Deputy Sheriff James Anderson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff James Anderson 
*Lee County Sheriff's Office
Alabama*
End of Watch: Thursday, September 24, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* 4346
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, September 24, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Charged with capital murder
Deputy James Anderson succumbed to injuries sustained when he was intentionally struck by an automobile while making a traffic stop at approximately 1:00 pm.

He and another deputy had stopped the vehicle Lee Road 240 in Smiths Station. The vehicle stopped after pulling into a residential driveway and stopped. As Deputy Anderson and the other deputy attempted to make contact with the driver the man stepped on the gas and struck Deputy Anderson, pinning him underneath the car.

The other deputy was able to remove the suspect from the vehicle and placed him in custody. Other deputies and medics arrived at the scene and freed Deputy Anderson from the vehicle. He was transported to Columbus Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

The suspect was charged with capital murder.

Deputy Anderson had served with the agency for three years. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Lee County Sheriff's Office
2311 Gateway Drive
Opelika, AL 36801

Phone: (334) 749-5651

_*Please contact the Lee County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Deputy.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Anderson.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Deputy


----------

